# Intelligente Zirkulationspumpensteuerung



## tiego (5 März 2022)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meine Zirkulationspumpensteuerung überarbeiten um eine Energieeinsparung zu erreichen.
In wenigen Worten,...
Sensor auf den WW Ausgang des Speichers, sobald dieser einen Temperaturanstieg erkennt (WW wird entnommen) Schaltet die Pumpe für Zeit x EIN und beschleunigt somit die Zeit bis WW im Bad ankommt.

Scheint eine Einfache Regelung zu sein, leider komme ich aber nicht weiter und steh auf der "Leitung"
Wie kann ich ermitteln ob ein Temperatur anstieg ist? Gibt es hierzu einen Baustein bei welchen ich angeben kann das ein Ausgang auf TRUE ist wenn z.B. die der Sensor innerhalb von 5 Sec eine Temperaturänderung von 5 °C hat?

Dies würde mir reichen um den Status WW Entnahme zu haben welcher voraussetzung für die Weitere Regelung ist.

P.s. Steuerung ist eine Wago mit Codesys 2.3

Wäre Supper wenn ihr mir bei diesen Teil Helfen könntet.


----------



## Plan_B (5 März 2022)

Diese Art der STeuerung hab ich auch mal erwägt. Da das Wasser über den Hahn aber deutlich schneller als in der Zirkulation ist, ist der Effekt kaum spürbar und bedeutet tendenziell einen höheren Wasserverbrauch. Der WAF war extremst gering.
Ich habe "Komfortzeiten" definiert, in denen ich - abhängig von der WW-Temperatur im Speicher- die Zirkulationspumpe takte.
Aktuell läuft die bei mir alle 6-8 Minuten für 40 Sekunden. Dadurch ist das Wasser an den wichtigen Entnahmestellen faktisch immer gleich da.
Das System ist gerade so abgestimmt, dass es zu einem längerem Temperaturerhalt in der WW-Leitung führt. Ganz ohne WW-Entnahme kühlt es auch gaaanz langsam ab. Ist man zu Hause, hält die Kombi aus Entnahme und Zirkulation das ganze im Gleichgewicht.

Eine weitere Idee war ein Temperatursensor im Bereich der Zirkulationspumpe, über den ich das System abschalte, wenn das WW durch ist. Davon bin ich weg, weil soweit soll das WW bei mir nur kommen, wenn ich Überschuss habe.
Bei Speichertemperaturen über 65 Grad lasse ich die Zirkulationspumpe länger laufen, um zum einen wenigstens mal ab und zu eine thermische Desinfektion zu erreichen und zum anderen meine Verluste etwas zu erhöhen.

Falls letzteres zu stirnrunzeln führt: Ich hab eine solarthermische Anlage. Bedeutet, ich hab zw. April und September eigentlich (fast) immer WW-Speichertemperaturen >60°.


----------



## Plan_B (5 März 2022)

Innerhab von 5s eine Steigerung von xx°C: Viel zu träge, da ja erstmal das Leitungsmaterial und der Sensor sich erwärmen müssen (Wärmeleitung).
Hast Du fixe Zykluszeiten in der Wago eingerichtet, fragst Du einfach in jedem x. Zyklus, passend zu Deinem gewählten Zeitraster ab und vergleichst mit dem Wert aus der letzten ABfrage.
Funktioniert im Prinzip genau wie eine binäre Flankenerkennung.
Bei variabler Zykluszeit musst Du das über Timerfunktionen realisieren. Wichtig ist die Abfrage in einem konstanten Raster. Zu kurze Raster machen die auzuwertenden Differenzen empfindlich für kleine statistische Schwankungen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 März 2022)

tiego schrieb:


> .. Scheint eine Einfache Regelung zu sein, leider komme ich aber nicht weiter und steh auf der "Leitung" ..


Sie dir an, wie man einen Messwert dämpft (PT1, Tiefpass). Der gedämpfte Wert eilt einem nicht gedämpften (oder weniger stark gedämpften) stets nach. Das bedeutet, durch einen simplen Vergleich beider Werte kann man zuverlässig erkennen, ob der Wert steigt oder fällt.


----------



## ducati (5 März 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Diese Art der STeuerung hab ich auch mal erwägt. Da das Wasser über den Hahn aber deutlich schneller als in der Zirkulation ist, ist der Effekt kaum spürbar und bedeutet tendenziell einen höheren Wasserverbrauch. Der WAF war extremst gering.


Die Idee dahinter: man geht ins Bad, öffnet kurz den Wasserhahn. Dann macht man sein Geschäft und wenn man sich dann die Hände waschen will, ist das Wasser warm...
Kenn ich gelöst über nen Durchflussschalter...
Obs was bringt? Naja...


----------



## Plan_B (5 März 2022)

Ich vergass etwas wichtiges.
Da meine Taktung der Zirkulationspumpe ein durchheizen nicht möglich macht und ich keine weiteren Sensoren verbaut habe, wird ein Startboost benötigt.
Jeweils zum STart einer "Komfortphase" lasse ich die Zirkupumpe für 5 Minuten durchlaufen. Wobei eine Komfortphase bei mir eigentlich von 5-21 Uhr bedeutet.
Da ich meine Speichertemperatur ohne solare Einflüsse, also mit Gas, nur auf max. 40° fahre, sind die Verluste, gerechnet auf die eingekauften Energieträger, äusserst klein.


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Die Idee dahinter: man geht ins Bad, öffnet kurz den Wasserhahn. Dann macht man sein Geschäft und wenn man sich dann die Hände waschen will, ist das Wasser warm...
> Kenn ich gelöst über nen Durchflussschalter...
> Obs was bringt? Naja...



Das Thema hatten wir auch schon öfters im Bekanntenkreis.
Umsetzung entweder mit Durchfluss-, Druckschalter oder Abfrage des Warmwasserzählers.
Dahinter dann diverse Kombinationen aus Ausschaltverzögerung und Schaltuhr.
Funktioniert problemlos und man gewöhnt sich schnell dran.


----------



## ducati (5 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Umsetzung entweder mit Durchfluss-, Druckschalter oder Abfrage des Warmwasserzählers.


Alternativ auch Lichtschalter, zusätzlicher Taster oder Bewegungsmelder...

Zur Ansteuerung der Zirkulationspumpe kenn ich x Ideen. Ist so nen Thema, wo jeder glaubt mitreden zu können/wollen 😉


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Alternativ auch Lichtschalter, zusätzlicher Taster oder Bewegungsmelder...
> 
> Zur Ansteuerung der Zirkulationspumpe kenn ich x Ideen. Ist so nen Thema, wo jeder glaubt mitreden zu können/wollen 😉


Stimmt ... Und wenn man dann mal anfängt zu rechnen, dann übersteigt der Invest oft die Einsparung in den nächsten 20 Jahren


----------



## ducati (5 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stimmt ... Und wenn man dann mal anfängt zu rechnen, dann übersteigt der Invest oft die Einsparung in den nächsten 20 Jahren


Ja, man darf halt auch nicht ne 24/7 laufende Pumpe mit der Highendlösung vergleichen, was gerne gemacht wird.
Jede Heizungssteuerung bietet ohne Invest die Möglichkeit mit nem Uhrenprogram. Weiterhin kann man noch takten, also 3min EIN 20min AUS... Das kostet alles erstmal nichts...


----------



## dekuika (5 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, man darf halt auch nicht ne 24/7 laufende Pumpe mit der Highendlösung vergleichen, was gerne gemacht wird.
> Jede Heizungssteuerung bietet ohne Invest die Möglichkeit mit nem Uhrenprogram. Weiterhin kann man noch takten, also 3min EIN 20min AUS... Das kostet alles erstmal nichts...


----------



## dekuika (5 März 2022)

Energieeinsparung.

Putin hat auch positive Effekte.


----------



## tiego (6 März 2022)

Hallo,

danke für eure Rückmeldungen,
Ich verwende aktuell eine  Wasserzähler mit Impulsausgang um die Pumpe zu starten wenn der Zirkulation Rücklauf unter 30°C ist und lass sie dann für 5 min eingeschaltet.
Aber leider ist der Zähler zu Langsam und deswegen dachte ich das der Fühler am WW Ausgang idealer dafür geeignet wäre.

P.s. für mich wäre es nur eine Zeit Investition,... Fühler am WW Ausgang und Zirkulationsrücklauf sowie der Zähler für das WW ist bereits bestand.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen einen Weg zu finden um den WW Verbrauch schnellstmöglich zu erkennen. 

danke


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (6 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stimmt ... Und wenn man dann mal anfängt zu rechnen, dann übersteigt der Invest oft die Einsparung in den nächsten 20 Jahren


Das sehe ich nicht ganz so.
Aus eigene Erfahrung weis ich das man auf Leitungen mit Zirkulation relativ viel Verlust hat.
Und mit einer Wamwasser Zirkulation das Gebäude zu Heizen finde ich auch nicht besonders toll.
Ich finde das man hier ganz gut einiges Investieren kann, und so auch relativ einfach Energie sparen kann.
Mit einer Zirkulationspumpe die 24/7 Läuft oder nur über eine Zeitschaltuhr betrieben wird, kannst du den Boiler schnell entladen ohne nur einen Liter Warmwasser verbraucht zu haben.


----------



## Blockmove (6 März 2022)

tiego schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für eure Rückmeldungen,
> Ich verwende aktuell eine  Wasserzähler mit Impulsausgang um die Pumpe zu starten wenn der Zirkulation Rücklauf unter 30°C ist und lass sie dann für 5 min eingeschaltet.
> ...


Wieso ist der Wasserzähler zu langsam?
Im Bekanntenkreis läuft die Lösung ohne Probleme.
Warmwasserzähler mit S0-Ausgang 0,25l/Imp
Sowas in der Art:
https://www.energie-zaehler.com/epa...th=/Shops/61422236/Products/ETAWDN20-130-I025

Trag mal die Messwerte deines Temp-Fühlers in eine Tabelle / Kurve ein.
Ich denk mal, dass der deutlich langsamer ist.


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

tiego schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für eure Rückmeldungen,
> Ich verwende aktuell eine  Wasserzähler mit Impulsausgang um die Pumpe zu starten wenn der Zirkulation Rücklauf unter 30°C ist und lass sie dann für 5 min eingeschaltet.
> ...








						Durchflusssensoren | KEYENCE Deutschland
					

KEYENCE DEUTSCHLAND bietet Durchflusssensoren; Flüssigkeitsunabhängige Überwachung der Durchflussrate oder Durchflussmenge.




					www.keyence.de


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> .. Putin hat auch positive Effekte.



Für meinen Geschmack ist der positive Effekt ein klein wenig zu steil .

Bei mir ist übrigens die Zirkulationsleitung aus energetischen Gründen schon seit Jahren abgesperrt und ich lebe noch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 März 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Bei mir ist übrigens die Zirkulationsleitung aus energetischen Gründen schon seit Jahren abgesperrt und ich lebe noch.


Ich habe bei mir erst gar keine verbaut. Und lebe auch noch.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 März 2022)

tiego schrieb:


> .. Könnt Ihr mir helfen einen Weg zu finden um den WW Verbrauch schnellstmöglich zu erkennen...


Liest du eigentlich die Hinweise, die man dir gibt?


----------



## Plan_B (6 März 2022)

Ich halte ebenfalls einen bereits verbauten Durchflussimpulsgeber für die schnellste Variante einen Durchfluss zu erkennen.
Gründe für die Trägheit einer thermischen Erkennung hab ich weiter oben schon geliefert.

Gib doch mal ein Codesnippet. Eventuell kann Dir dann schon eine der hier anwesenden Koryphäen sagen, warum das so im Augenblick "zu träge" ist. Das Snippet natürlich mit Informationen zu Zykluszeiten und Ausführungshäufigkeit.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 März 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich halte ebenfalls einen bereits verbauten Durchflussimpulsgeber für die schnellste Variante einen Durchfluss zu erkennen.
> Gründe für die Trägheit einer thermischen Erkennung hab ich weiter oben schon geliefert.


Ja, wenn man einen Impuls pro ¼ Liter bekommt, ist das natürlich das beste Kriterium, um die Zirkulation an zu stupsen. Bei einer guten Wärmekopplung des Temperaturfühlers halte ich es auch für möglich, einen deutlichen Temperaturanstieg binnen weniger Sekunden sicher zu erkennen (#4).

Das erste interdisziplinäre Grundgesetz besagt, Eigenitiative besteht nicht darin, intelligente Fragen zu formulieren und auf Lösungen zu warten, sondern zu verstehen und zu handeln!


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack ist der positive Effekt ein klein wenig zu steil .
> 
> Bei mir ist übrigens die Zirkulationsleitung aus energetischen Gründen schon seit Jahren abgesperrt und ich lebe noch.
> 
> ...


Bei uns auch. Die Preissteigerung geht aber zum größten Teil auf Spekulanten zurück. Dieses Gesocks würde ich auch gern mal in die Ukraine schicken.


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man einen Impuls pro ¼ Liter bekommt, ist das natürlich das beste Kriterium, um die Zirkulation an zu stupsen. Bei einer guten Wärmekopplung des Temperaturfühlers halte ich es auch für möglich, einen deutlichen Temperaturanstieg binnen weniger Sekunden sicher zu erkennen (#4).
> 
> Das erste interdisziplinäre Grundgesetz besagt, Eigenitiative besteht nicht darin, intelligente Fragen zu formulieren und auf Lösungen zu warten, sondern zu verstehen und zu handeln!


Aber nach einem halben Liter wird das Wasser auch ohne Zirkulation warm.


----------



## Blockmove (6 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Aber nach einem halben Liter wird das Wasser auch ohne Zirkulation warm.


Vielleicht im TinyHaus 

Also bei mir braucht's da schon mehr


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

Ok. Bei 10 m Leitungslänge 2 Liter. Wenn die Zirkulation abgesperrt ist. Sonst das Doppelte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Aber nach einem halben Liter wird das Wasser auch ohne Zirkulation warm.


Ich habe meine Hausplanung so optimiert, das ich kurze Wege vom WW-Speicher bis zu den Verbraucherstellen habe und den Rohrdurchmesser eine Nummer kleiner genommen. Wenn ich den Hahn aufdrehe kommt recht schnell warmes Wasser. Auf den Zirkulationskreis habe ich verzichtet und bin auch froh das ich dass so gemacht habe. Das funktioniert natürlich nicht mit jedem Hausaufbau.


----------



## Heinileini (6 März 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Gib doch mal ein Codesnippet. ... Das Snippet natürlich mit Informationen zu Zykluszeiten und Ausführungshäufigkeit.


Und bitte auch eine Zahl. Wie viele Liter pro Impuls bzw. wie viele Impulse pro Liter?
Jeder einzelne Impuls sagt doch aus, dass das Wasser fliesst. Ein einziger Impuls sollte reichen, um die Zeit für die UmwälzPumpe zu starten (und eine PausenZeit, innerhalb der die Pumpe nicht nochmals gestartet wird).


----------



## van (6 März 2022)

Habe das bei mir neulich folgendermaßen umgesetzt:

Laser Sensor auf das kleine Zahnrad am Wasserzähler, und das ganze auf den HSC Eingang einer S7-1200..
50 Impulse pro Liter 

Daraus lässt sich dann der Wasserverbrauch ermitteln (Liter)
Und denn aktuellen Durchfluss (Liter pro Minute)
Daraus wiederum die „Änderung des Durchfluss“ was sich dann ganz gut tolerieren lässt. 
Dann kann man die Zirkulationspumpe für ein paar Minuten antriggern, zu den Hauptzeiten morgens wird sie allerdings peer Zeitschaltuhr gesteuert. 

Langzeiterfahrung hab ich damit aber noch keine.


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

van schrieb:


> Habe das bei mir neulich folgendermaßen umgesetzt:
> 
> Laser Sensor auf das kleine Zahnrad am Wasserzähler, und das ganze auf den HSC Eingang einer S7-1200..
> 50 Impulse pro Liter
> ...


Dann startet Deine Zirkulation aber auch, wenn Du die Toilettenspülung betätigst.


----------



## van (6 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Dann startet Deine Zirkulation aber auch, wenn Du die Toilettenspülung betätigst.



Ja

Aber immer noch viel besser als die Zirkulation 24/7 laufen zu lassen.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (7 März 2022)

Ich habe mir eine Zirkulationspumpensteuerung selbst gebaut, und die funktioniert wirklich gut und spart richtig Energie.
Habe zwei simple PT100-Temperaturfühler an den Kupferrohren. Einen am Ausgang des Warmwasserspeichers (Vorlauf), einen am Rücklauf, wo quasi das warme Wasser zurück in den Boiler kommt, wenn der ganze Kreis warm ist.
Die Zirkulationspumpe wird über 2 verschiedene Modi eingeschaltet.
Zum einen gibt es die täglich fest programmierten Zeiten, an denen ich gerne warmes Wasser in der Leitung habe, z.B. 5.30 Uhr bis 8 Uhr, 18 Uhr bis 21 Uhr. Da läuft die Pumpe solange, bis am Rücklauf warmes Wasser ankommt. Dann schaltet sie ab und schaltet sich erst wieder ein, wenn das Wasser am Rücklauf um ca. 5° abgekühlt ist.
Zum anderen die bedarfsgesteuerte Einschaltung der Pumpe. Wenn ich also nachts um 1 Uhr warmes Wasser brauche, drehe ich für ca. 2-3sec an irgendeinem Wasserhahn das warme Wasser auf. Die SPS wertet den Temperaturanstieg des Fühlers am Vorlauf pro Zeit aus, also die Ableitung der Temperatur nach der Zeit. Wenn diese einen festgelegten Wert übersteigt, schaltet sich die Pumpe ein. 
Wie gesagt, funktioniert tadellos. 
Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------

